# Rotors for my Maxima!



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

I have seen these "94-99" Break rotors. I have a 94 3 gen. Does the rotors fit my Maxima? Ps. I have the later 2 piston calipers (bad english maybe, you understand!)


----------

